
Cocoon – A dedicated space for the most important people in your life - swat535
https://cocoon.com
======
nileshtrivedi
Lacking end-to-end encryption and not being open-source is disturbing:
[https://twitter.com/alexcornell/status/1199048661117722624](https://twitter.com/alexcornell/status/1199048661117722624)

By design, these will be the most private and intimate conversations, and
server will be able to decrypt it. Combine this with lock-in and venture
capital, this makes me quite uncomfortable.

~~~
nileshtrivedi
I believe a handful of developers could make an equivalent version with much
better guarantee of privacy. I've been meaning to pick up Flutter development,
so getting started here. Other privacy-conscious hackers are welcome to join:
[https://github.com/nileshtrivedi/family](https://github.com/nileshtrivedi/family)

------
jay_kyburz
This looks really great. I don't have an iPhone, but when they launch on the
web I will check it out!

update: Although a little turned off by the idea of "automatic updates thought
the day".

